
What kind of text encoding is this? - adysan
https://gist.github.com/sharonhe/2360692ec8d9d0404ee89565d2bb28fa
======
lkw657
They appear to be a 4 byte wide utf-8 characters According to my hex editor
the G character is F0 9D 99 B6 while the C is F0 9D 99 B2. Here are the
characters:
[http://graphemica.com/%F0%9D%99%B6](http://graphemica.com/%F0%9D%99%B6)
[http://graphemica.com/%F0%9D%99%B2](http://graphemica.com/%F0%9D%99%B2)

